# طلع الحمار اللى جواك



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2010)

:12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههه حلوة يا مارو

بس شوفتها قبل كده

شكرا كتييير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*حلوه قوي يا مارو

تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## نونوس14 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تخيل فعلا يعملوها*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا مارسلينو ع الصورة*


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه حلوة يا مارو
> 
> بس شوفتها قبل كده
> 
> شكرا كتييير




*هههههه ماااشى يا تاسوتى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا مارو اوي
بس قولي انت طلعت الحمار اللي جواك ولا لسه ؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوه قوي يا مارو
> 
> تسلم ايدك​*




*ثاااااااااانكس مايكل
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *تخيل فعلا يعملوها*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا مارسلينو ع الصورة*




*هههههه ثانكس يا عسل
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا مارو اوي
> بس قولي انت طلعت الحمار اللي جواك ولا لسه ؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​




*هههههههه

لما تطلعى الحماااااااره اللى جواكى ياختى الاول :gy0000:
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه*​
> *لما تطلعى الحماااااااره اللى جواكى ياختى الاول :gy0000:*​


 

ههههههههههههه
لا ياخويا انا مفيش حاجة جوايا
ادخل يا لساني جوه
سامحه يارب​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا شوفتها   
بس  جامد يسلم ايديك


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لا ياخويا انا مفيش حاجة جوايا
> ادخل يا لساني جوه
> سامحه يارب​




:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههه
حلوة 
شكرا يامارو*​


----------



## انريكي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

حلوى اوي

الرب يباركك


----------



## GoDz (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههه*
*جاااااااااامده*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه
حلوة اوووي
مرسي ليك​


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

يالهوى يبقى البلد خربت
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا شوفتها
> بس  جامد يسلم ايديك




*ثاانكس يا جووووووون يا عسل *​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ههههههههه
> حلوة
> شكرا يامارو*​




*ثااانكس مرمر
*​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> حلوى اوي
> 
> الرب يباركك




*ثاااانكس يا جميل*​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2010)

godz قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *جاااااااااامده*​




*ثااااانكس يا ولالا
*​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حلوة اوووي
> مرسي ليك​




*ثانكس يا جميل نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> يالهوى يبقى البلد خربت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​




*ههههههههه من زمااااااان
*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

معاك حق هيا خربانة خربانة​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه
حوة دى 
ثانكس ميلو
*​


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> معاك حق هيا خربانة خربانة​




*هههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> حوة دى
> ثانكس ميلو
> *​




*ثاانكس ديدي
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد للة اصدار محدود علشان انابوزعها فى مصر 
بعمل فى شركة المشروبات الغازية يارب ميبعتوهاش مصر  عندئنا اقول للعميل اى اشرب برسيم برضوة داة كلام 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zama (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه

اللى هيشربها هيعمل ببي فى الشارع هههههههههههههههههههههههه

و الناس هتقوله هس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و اللى هيدلعه هيقوله يا حصاوي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أيه يا عم الروقان دا ، و المصحف أنت عسل  ..

هات بوسة  ..


----------



## marcelino (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بايبل333 قال:


> الحمد للة اصدار محدود علشان انابوزعها فى مصر
> بعمل فى شركة المشروبات الغازية يارب ميبعتوهاش مصر  عندئنا اقول للعميل اى اشرب برسيم برضوة داة كلام
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور




*هههههههه :t33:
*​


----------



## marcelino (15 ديسمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*هههههههه انت اللى عسل :t4::t4::t4:*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههه مشروبات اخر زمن واللهى:2:*​


----------



## missorang2006 (10 يناير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------

